# paintedwooden floor



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Looking for a clear hi gloss sealer for a painted wooden floor I do know that the floor is a latex so I need some thing water based any recommendations would b helpful.


----------



## super dave 316 (Apr 7, 2014)

Spray your floor with lacquer ! 


DB Painting


----------

